# New Years Resolutions for 2012?



## The_Banker (28 Dec 2011)

Well Christmas is all over and it's time to think about resolutions... Mine are as follows

Stay away from Coke a cola, it is the devils water.
Try to earn more money.
Continue to hate those I hated in 2011
Learn some web design skills
Stop procrastinating 


Yours?


----------



## Purple (28 Dec 2011)

The_Banker said:


> Continue to hate those I hated in 2011


It's good to see you keeping up your standards.

Mine are:
Do less and don't be hard on myself.

Accept mediocrity; ‘tis the secret of happiness.

Try to express my views; stop being so shy.

Accept that I have a few cigarettes a week and it's not the end of the world.

Don't worry about exercise; I'm nearly 40, it's about time I got fat.

Try to accept all of the shortcomings my wife has and have the grace to put up with her. It must be hard for her to live with someone who is almost perfect.

Try not to be too disappointed with my children.

Keep saying no to all the women that throw themselves at me.

Continue to refuse all requests from the government to sort things out for them; if they don't do it themselves they'll never learn.  

Work on my only flaw; false modesty.


----------



## ajapale (28 Dec 2011)

The_Banker said:


> Stop procrastinating
> Yours?



Ill post just after I browse a few threads on AAM.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2011)

Purple said:


> Try to express my views; stop being so shy.
> 
> Work on my only flaw; false modesty.


----------



## One (30 Dec 2011)

(I love Purple's list). Mine are;

Be on time for everything and learn about punctuality.
Stop spending money on nonsensical things.
Get fit.


----------



## RMCF (31 Dec 2011)

Never make any. 

Don't intend to start now.


----------



## Teatime (31 Dec 2011)

I want to laugh and smile more than I did in 2011.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (1 Jan 2012)

I don't make them but I just found myself nodding in agreement with The Banker, especially on the coke thing.


----------



## michaelm (1 Jan 2012)

Binge drinking, living beyond one's means, tax evasion and welfare fraud . . they all seem to be popular, so maybe I'll try some or all of those.


----------



## flossie (3 Jan 2012)

Deal with my mental health....nothing is overly wrong at the moment, but i know I am suffering from anxiety attacks and some other stuff. I will bite the bullet and speak with my GP about them and deal with them.

Accept i should work to live, not the other way around

Save save save but not stop myself from the odd treat

Get out more and make more friends


----------



## truthseeker (4 Jan 2012)

Id like to make a valid contribution to this thread but all I can see right now are two giant dancing cigarettes in front of my vision, theyre blowing me kisses and making come on gestures, one of them is even pointing at a giant lighter in the corner.

ahhhhh, lovely fags, my old friends, i miss you so much.......

^^My life since Jan 1^^


----------



## michaelm (4 Jan 2012)

truthseeker said:


> . . all I can see right now are two giant dancing cigarettes in front of my vision, theyre blowing me kisses and making come on gestures . .


That's an idea, maybe I should take up smoking (start on the patches and work my way up) . . actually, on second thought, that would be the height of stupidity .


----------



## truthseeker (4 Jan 2012)

michaelm said:


> actually, on second thought, that would be the height of stupidity .



Dont knock it til youve tried it 
That goes for the binge drinking, tax evasion etc too!


----------



## Firefly (4 Jan 2012)

michaelm said:


> That's an idea, maybe I should take up smoking .


 
That's a great idea as then you'll have something to give up next year


----------



## TarfHead (4 Jan 2012)

I started a 'New Year resolution' in December  - getting my stamina and fitness improved to be able to run a 10K. Once I was in the routine before Christmas, I was able to keep it going over the break and am now able to get out on these windy and cold nights. If I was starting from scratch in this weather, I'd be putting it off 'til the weather improves, and that's the start of the slide back to the place I'm trying to climb away from.

First milestone is a local 5 mile event at the end of this month.


----------



## Firefly (4 Jan 2012)

TarfHead said:


> I started a 'New Year resolution' in December  - getting my stamina and fitness improved to be able to run a 10K. Once I was in the routine before Christmas, I was able to keep it going over the break and am now able to get out on these windy and cold nights. If I was starting from scratch in this weather, I'd be putting it off 'til the weather improves, and that's the start of the slide back to the place I'm trying to climb away from.
> 
> First milestone is a local 5 mile event at the end of this month.


 
Best of luck with that. I started running last summer but quit after 3 months...will be heading back out again one of these nights for another crack at it. I ran a mile in 6:30 exactly when I was 11 and feel with some training that I should at least be able to do this again


----------



## becky (4 Jan 2012)

I started running in Feb 2011 - doing the couch to 5k.  Stopped in the summer as I hurt my back and the doctor said to stop for a while so I started again in November and kept it up right up to Christmas.

I nearly got blown onto the road yesterday going to my car which gave me a bit of a fright so no running yet.  I'm watching operation transformation now (never saw it before) and to be honest I'm a bit frightened again.


----------



## Firefly (5 Jan 2012)

Whether it's the whole Jan 1st thing or not I'm getting into soups in a big way. Tue night I made a delicious (if I say so myself) chicken & bacon minstrone soup that was dinner for myself and Mrs F as well as lunch yesterday for me. Last night I made a ham & pea soup which was even nicer - I had a cup myself last night, have a massive pot of it for lunch today and left enough for the missus to have lunch also. All the veg came from Aldi Super 6 (49c each) and left over chicken from last weekend. Incredibly cheap, tasty and good for you. Tonight, I'm going to try a tomato soup...


----------



## Purple (5 Jan 2012)

Firefly said:


> Whether it's the whole Jan 1st thing or not I'm getting into soups in a big way. Tue night I made a delicious (if I say so myself) chicken & bacon minstrone soup that was dinner for myself and Mrs F as well as lunch yesterday for me. Last night I made a ham & pea soup which was even nicer - I had a cup myself last night, have a massive pot of it for lunch today and left enough for the missus to have lunch also. All the veg came from Aldi Super 6 (49c each) and left over chicken from last weekend. Incredibly cheap, tasty and good for you. Tonight, I'm going to try a tomato soup...



Tomato and sweet corn soup with plenty of basil, a little garlic, a tablespoon of vinegar and a pinch of sugar is nice. I use a hand blender to break up about half the sweet corn. It thickens the soup.


----------



## Firefly (5 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> Tomato and sweet corn soup with plenty of basil, a little garlic, a tablespoon of vinegar and a pinch of sugar is nice. I use a hand blender to break up about half the sweet corn. It thickens the soup.


 
I wouldn't have thought of adding vinegar, but some suger is nice with the tomatos alright. I was thinking of following JOE's recipe on boards - http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056500614


----------



## Purple (5 Jan 2012)

Firefly said:


> I wouldn't have thought of adding vinegar, but some suger is nice with the tomatos alright. I was thinking of following JOE's recipe on boards - http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056500614



The vinegar counterbalances the sweetness of the tomatoes. It works really well. Just put it in quite early so that it cooks into the soup.


----------



## Firefly (5 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> The vinegar counterbalances the sweetness of the tomatoes. It works really well. Just put it in quite early so that it cooks into the soup.


 
So why add the suger at all?


----------



## Purple (5 Jan 2012)

Firefly said:


> So why add the suger at all?



Just a pinch; it gives the soup a shine and a slight sweet & sour flavour.


----------



## burger1979 (5 Jan 2012)

I am going to lose a few pounds ( I know, I know cliché) but i need to lose some, even though i play football (twice training and one match at weekends), the weight seems to be gaining a foothold around the belly. My wife has me training my mind to get into the weight watchers way of thinking, so hopefully i'll be able to lose some pounds. Other than that not much else, would like a new bike.


----------



## Firefly (5 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> Just a pinch; it gives the soup a shine and a slight sweet & sour flavour.


 
Ahh..you can't be a bit of gloss.


----------

